# baby goat poo



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Not pelleets until they get hay or grass, right? So what do scours look like?
I's sure I seem dense, but I've never bottle-raised anything! 
Oh and can i use some kind of diaper for the house-goat? She's peeing and pooping everywhere. and doesn't like the linoluem on her feet :sigh
Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes diapers are a must if running loose in the house. or contain her someway. I put little shirts and pin pullups to them so they stay on. 
newborns first have black or dark muconium(sp?) then yellow and pasty then then start to develope tiny strung together berries still yellow and then turns to normal dark berries. and no they will go thru these stages even on a bottle. Scours is runny diarreah stuff. overfeeding or changes can cause scours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto on what Sondra said. My day old kids will have clumped poop, but if you look close, you will see that it is trying to form pellets in the clump. 
As a rule of thumb...I look at my baby's butts any time I'm around them.....any sign of poop sticking to the hair below their butt...down the rear of the back legs, is a clear indication that I need to watch them 'til they poop again, where I can see what it looks like. Anything starting to look abnormal, and it's off to the microscope with a sample to look for cocci, etc.

Whim


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Susie,
We used diapers on our boys last year when we had them in the house. We actually kept them penned in an unheated room at night for a while. (They were so delicate!) Ha ha. They were really tough, I just worried about them since they were our only babies! It was easy just to wrap the diaper around their bellies, and then the kids, (my children) could play with them and cuddle up on the couch with them, etc. Of course, this didn't work for very long, but it was fun until they outgrew the diapers and their indoor house. 
Have you tried wrapping vet wrap, (the kind used for horses) around your little girls feet, making her some non-slip "slippers?" I've never tried it on goats, but I use it all the time for horses. It's got some grip to it, and it's pretty cheap and would be easy to do. Just don't get it too tight above the hoof. OR, you could put stall mats all over your linolium :biggrin
Good luck. Aren't babies FUN! :laughcry


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

NOW Anita I just wonder how many horses you can get in on the linolium and how long they stay ????


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

She figured out the linoleum yay! so we can gate her in here's my shopping list

bottles 
pullups 
outlet covers (she keeps wanting to lick them) I am NOT going to let her get electrocuted after pulling her through.


anything else?

Yes she's fun, she took a bottle just fine this morning, I'm feeding her 8 ounces at a time. Her poo is kinda runny but not watery, just slightly thinner than paste. I'll keep an eye on her, but she's doing great, rattles seem to have cleared up and she's running, jumping and totally being a pain 

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I get baby clothing at a thrift store to pin the diapers to.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

What size pullups-- I assume the smallest-- or real diapers-- she's pretty small-thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

well you don't want REAL DIAPERS but the regular paper diapers work too and putting them on backwards works best yes for my mini's 2 to 4 lbs I get small not premies can't remember exact size in lbs.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Sondra said:


> well you don't want REAL DIAPERS but the regular paper diapers work too and putting them on backwards works best yes for my mini's 2 to 4 lbs I get small not premies can't remember exact size in lbs.


oh, yep I meant disposable diapers vs. pull-ups

Susie


----------

